# Need Advice



## josua (May 21, 2016)

Hi everyone , 
I took this one in last year , I'm worried about him there is a small area of brown around the corner of his beak it looks almost crusty but not overly it has only appeared in the last two days , the feathers around are also discolored , i'm unsure however of whether this is just coloring from his clay block or tomatoes etc. https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/27057638302/

ive booked him in , for thursday would just like to have an idea.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings josua and welcome aboard.its good you got a vet appointment to be sure.but if it ate any tomates or the clay has a reddish color to it.that might explain the coloring on it.out a a very beautiful budgie.thanks for the photos.we're here if you need us.blessings and hopefully soon some of our experienced friends here can assist better.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums. 

From the photos, I'm unable to take a good look at the beak. 
Since your budgie is tame and you are able to have him/her on your finger, you should be able to get a much better look and see if that is the left over of a veggie or fruit treat that got stuck on the beak.
The feathers around the beak and above the cere area also seem somewhat unkempt. The lighting on the photos really isn't the best and I can't tell if the feathers are truly soiled or if your budgie is actively moulting or not.

Besides that, have you noticed a change on your budgie's droppings, a decrease on activity levels and appetite?

You do well in having your budgie properly examined by an avian vet specialist.
Best of luck with everything, I hope your budgie's condition improves soon.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I agree with aluz -- unfortunately I am unable to see the area well enough in the pictures to tell what it is. 

Please do let us know what you find out at his Avian Vet appointment.
Sending best wishes for your little one. :hug:

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello there and :welcome: to the forums!

I agree with the previous posts--but I do hope the avian vet is able to shed some light on the situation and look forward to hearing what he/she says! :fingerx: 

I hope your little one is just fine and we look forward to staying updated on your budgie's condition! 

In the meantime, be sure to read through the links provided by FaeryBee as they'll ensure you're up to date on the very best budgie care!

Please do ask questions after reading through everything, if you have any  

Hope to see you around the forums and best wishes! :wave:


----------

